# Pdi Time



## OVTT (Mar 31, 2006)

I finished my PDI on Thursday. I noticed another person picking up the same model Outback (26rs) as I during the PDI. My PDI took roughly 4hrs with me asking them to fix little issues as we go. The other gentleman walked around the TT listened to some basic instructions and on his way. It took longer for him to hitch up than the PDI. The whole process for him took 45min tops! Just out of curiosity how long did you spend on your PDI?


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

OVTT said:


> I finished my PDI on Thursday. I noticed another person picking up the same model Outback (26rs) as I during the PDI. My PDI took roughly 4hrs with me asking them to fix little issues as we go. The other gentleman walked around the TT listened to some basic instructions and on his way. It took longer for him to hitch up than the PDI. The whole process for him took 45min tops! Just out of curiosity how long did you spend on your PDI?
> [snapback]106099[/snapback]​


At least three hours for us. We have done two PDI's on two new units and the frist one took about 4 hours second one was three.

Happy Outbacking!

Tim


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

I did my PDI in about 30 minutes. Found absolutely nothing wrong and have been out 4 times and still have found nothing wrong. My dealer must have done the prep just right.


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Our first trailer the PDI took about 3+ hours because we were new to the whole trailer experience. When we got the outback since we were familiar with how everything worked it took maybe an hour or so.

Mike


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

About 2 1/2 hours for us. Dealer did a good job prepping it before hand. Many of the systems are easier than our pop up.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

3hrs in front of Y-guys house.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Took us about 1 1/2 hours found nothing wrong with it
And plus that was before I found this fantasic site(WOW 2 years ago already







)

Don


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Our PDI took about an hour. Had some minor issue which they fixed on the spot. While we went thru the PDI they installed and set-up my hitch and controller. I even practiced hitching and unhitching.

Thor


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

We spent 4-1/2 hours on ours, and still missed a couple of little things.

I would not feel bad about the time you invested. The other gentleman at the dealer may wish he had spent a little more time before he is done!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> We spent 4-1/2 hours on ours, and still missed a couple of little things.
> 
> I would not feel bad about the time you invested. The other gentleman at the dealer may wish he had spent a little more time before he is done!
> 
> ...


Got to agree with Doug on this one! We spent about 4 hrs (keep in mind that it is our 1st TT so we had to learn about everything)...besides, you guys had put the fear of God in us! But I'd probably do it again the same way - unless I was sure everything was the same on the new one. There might be some things I didn't include - but I'm pretty sure there are some things that would be added that we just didn't know to question or look at...but have since learned about. Let's hope that other guy's TT was as well fitted out as your's was and he doesn't come to regret the time not spent.


----------



## Dog Folks (Mar 19, 2006)

OVTT said:


> I finished my PDI on Thursday. I noticed another person picking up the same model Outback (26rs) as I during the PDI. My PDI took roughly 4hrs with me asking them to fix little issues as we go. The other gentleman walked around the TT listened to some basic instructions and on his way. It took longer for him to hitch up than the PDI. The whole process for him took 45min tops! Just out of curiosity how long did you spend on your PDI?
> [snapback]106099[/snapback]​


Picked up ours on Saturday. Took about 2 hours. We gave the dealer OUR own PDI list of things we were going to check about two weeks before delivery. (Five pages long!)

Saturday, the technician that was installing the hitch, had our check list in the top of his portable tool box with all items checked off!!! Our PDI went fast because our dealer did his homework. Great Dealer, good technicans.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

That sounds like the way to do it!

BTW, where y'all from?

Mark


----------



## Greatblu (Apr 17, 2006)

Our took 1 1/2 hours, but I should have taken longer. The trailer part was great, and I understood what was what. We also didn't find anything wrong with the TT so there were no issues. I should have spent more time with the tech on the hitch and brake controller. Thanks to everyone here that helped me figure out more about those items, it was my fault for being excited and wanting to get my new toy home.


----------



## Dog Folks (Mar 19, 2006)

mswalt said:


> That sounds like the way to do it!
> 
> BTW, where y'all from?
> 
> ...


Naples Florida


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

About 3 1/2 hours but it would have been a little quicker had the dealer been able to find a ladder. When I asked to climb up on the roof and said I needed a ladder they said "we have one around here some where" 30 minutes later they finally show up with one. I think they were hoping I would forget about it. I didn't find anything wrong but I am glad I did inspect it. I still can not figure out why it took so long as they must have to get up on top often enough to have it handy.


----------



## webeopelas (Mar 11, 2006)

PDI? What's a PDI! Seriously though, as a word of what not to do, we bought our Outback while in between houses and living in our original trailer. (I love my family, but living in the trailer for a month convinced us we needed a larger trailer) Was told the trailer was ready at 1 pm.







Hauled our trailer out of the campground to the dealer and proceeded to wait until 5 pm just before the dealership closed to get into our trailer.







Needless to say, we were a bit miffed and tired, and just transfered our belongings and left. We stayed in town for another 2 weeks with no problems until the day we were to leave NM for VA. The slide would not close. Eventually got it it closed and fixed at the dealer, but it delayed us by half a day.

Will never wait for and hurry into a trailer again. (In my defense, the DW did not want to haul the trailer back to the campground, set-up, take down etc. again.)


----------



## raxtell (May 4, 2004)

About 2 1/2 hours. Not too bad. Had only minor issues. We have put about 5500 miles on our TT, not a single problem.


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Took us about 3 hrs as well.


----------



## OVTT (Mar 31, 2006)

Thank you everyone! I guess my time spent was about right. Now its time to start Outbacking!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

CamperAndy said:


> About 3 1/2 hours but it would have been a little quicker had the dealer been able to find a ladder. When I asked to climb up on the roof and said I needed a ladder they said "we have one around here some where" 30 minutes later they finally show up with one. I think they were hoping I would forget about it. I didn't find anything wrong but I am glad I did inspect it. I still can not figure out why it took so long as they must have to get up on top often enough to have it handy.
> [snapback]106485[/snapback]​


Guessing the local Home Depot was about 10mins away.

10 to drive there...10 to shop/buy...10 to drive back = 30 minutes to "find" ladder.


----------

